# Renewal Time??



## ChrisKnottIns (Feb 19, 2008)

Hi, if your insurance is due in these final 2 days of August, make sure you give Chris Knott Insurance a call.

To meet our tough August target we're offering great rates to end the month.

Call 0800 917 2274 and quote ref: TTI -799.


----------



## Elite0777 (Jun 12, 2012)

ChrisKnottIns said:


> Hi, if your insurance is due in these final 2 days of August, make sure you give Chris Knott Insurance a call.
> 
> To meet our tough August target we're offering great rates to end the month.
> 
> Call 0800 917 2274 and quote ref: TTI -799.


Probably being a bit cynical but shouldn't you be offering the best rates all the time?


----------



## Hoggy (May 8, 2002)

Elite0777 said:


> probably being a bit cynical but shouldn't you be offering the best rates all the time? [/img]


Hi, +1 & a shame no on-line quotes avail.
Hoggy.


----------



## staners1 (Jan 7, 2012)

ChrisKnottIns said:


> Hi, if your insurance is due in these final 2 days of August, make sure you give Chris Knott Insurance a call.
> 
> To meet our tough August target we're offering great rates to end the month.
> 
> Call 0800 917 2274 and quote ref: TTI -799.


 id love to no your quote for me at 22 years old


----------

